# Animals.....



## Gojira (Jun 13, 2014)

Animals are treasure, and they *not* are "varmints," no matter how pesty they can be.  Sure, coyotes aren't native to Georgia, but were humans native to anywhere but Africa at a certain point?  See my point? Species need to expand their population to survive, as in the coyote's case.  Don't hate on them, killing them for no reason but the fact that they kill fawns..... No No:

   Coyotes, bobcats, etc. are *PREDATORS*, so you can expect them to hunt fawns. So what if they do what they evolved to do?  I'm no animal rights activist, but the coyote cull is *wrong*, no matter how much you try to justify it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2014)

Well, that's like your opinion man.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 13, 2014)

bump


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2014)

^^^ ban..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2014)

^^^^ Well there's one that took the bait . .


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 13, 2014)

Hmmm.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## The mtn man (Jun 13, 2014)

Evolution is a joke, there is however adaptation, coyotes have definatly adapted to the southeastern invironment, so I have adapted to killing everyone I see. You can hold hands with the yotes and sing kumbahyah, after eating your fawns, And no I didn't take the bait, just playing along.


----------



## blt152 (Jun 13, 2014)

Gojira said:


> Animals are treasure, and they *not* are "varmints," no matter how pesty they can be.  Sure, coyotes aren't native to Georgia, but were humans native to anywhere but Africa at a certain point?  See my point? Species need to expand their population to survive, as in the coyote's case.  Don't hate on them, killing them for no reason but the fact that they kill fawns..... No No:
> 
> Coyotes, bobcats, etc. are *PREDATORS*, so you can expect them to hunt fawns. So what if they do what they evolved to do?  I'm no animal rights activist, but the coyote cull is *wrong*, no matter how much you try to justify it.



Let me know how you feel after one has killed your pet dog or cat. They do kill small pets, I once found a den site in Ohio that was littered with pet collars. So more at stake than killing fawns and turkey poults.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^ ban..



Probably already have, more than once. 


Ok, at the risk of developing a sore lip and losing some slime coat, I'll take the bait and run with  it and get on the soap box.


First, I actually agree with you in principle. But my views are also tempered with reality from spending nearly half a century interacting with all kinds of animals in many ways. I am a lover and protector of animals. I am also a predator, a hunter, and did a lot of trapping at times in the past. I have formed my views from education and experience, not pure emotion and propaganda.

I hate the kill-it-because-it's-alive attitude that some have. I don't kill snakes, or "varmints" unless I have a use for them or they are directly endangering me-for example, a copperhead in my garden will take a trip to snake heaven, and its hide will likely go on the back of a bow. But the same snake out in the woods, I'll walk around it and let it be. A possum on my porch or in my yard gets a pass, but if that same possum was killing my chickens, it would die. Pure and simple. I believe that every animal and plant has its place in the overall scheme of things. To paraphrase Aldo Leopold, the first rule of intelligent tinkering is to keep every little cog and wheel, or whatever you're tinkering with won't function right when you put it back together. I understand the role of predators, and have no hate toward them.

But: yes, there are "varmints." Feral hogs, for example, are a scourge on the earth. They destroy the habitat of other animals, spread diseases to native wildlife and livestock, and can wipe out entire populations of rare animals and plants in an area where they become established. They need killing. And bonus: they taste good.

As for coyotes, I believe that western coyotes are not native to the southeast, but the type of "coyotes" we have now are, more or less. Our coyotes are simply the re-evolution of the small southeastern wolves that have been here since before we came. DNA studies bear this out. They always show wolf DNA present. Also, you can tell that our coyotes aren't the same as the western ones from their size, their packing behavior, and their color variations. I don't think all of them need to be killed, but I think they can be very detrimental to deer and other wildlife in some areas and some situations, and need to be controlled in those cases.  

If you have an area with low deer populations from overhunting or disease outbreaks, the coyotes can be the straw that broke the camel's back. In some studies, coyotes have killed the majority of the fawns in an area year after year, and the deer populations plummet. This is predation that is out of balance. Yes, if left alone, the predators will eventually wipe out the prey base, and their numbers will decrease. But, is that what we really want? Usually not. I would prefer to have deer and less coyotes in this situation.

 Balance is necessary in all things. Predation is a good thing in general, but when there are more predators than prey, things are out of balance and need to be corrected. They will be corrected one way or another, whether we intervene or not, but our interests are just as legitimate as the coyotes'. We are predators too, and I depend on those same deer to feed my family through the year, also. I'm going to err on the side of protecting the animal that is most beneficial to me.

Your opinions are also shaped by growing up on a subsistance farm like I did. We had livestock and crops not for a hobby, but we absolutely depended on it to live. If something kills your chickens, you have no eggs or chicken meat. If a bear kills your milk cow, you have no milk or butter. If a predator kills your pigs, then you have no meat for the winter. Groundhogs and coons eat your garden and cornfield? You're not eating this winter. Therefore, anoimals that killed chickens, ate crops, or killed livesock were dealt with by necessity, and were considered varmints. Thse same animals will do the same thing-they will kill off other animals that threaten their existance. It's the way nature works, and we are a part of it too, we're not on the outside looking in. 

Folks sitting in an apartment in New York City with food in their refrigerator and ten times more stuff than they need avidly want to save tigers. People living in remote areas of India who are having themselves, their wives, and their children eaten by tigers while they're out working themselves to death in the fields trying to scratch up a meal for the day
may disagree. Who's right? Who's wrong? everything isn't black and white. All things must be tempered by reality of the situation. The tiger activists don't have to worry about a tiger clawing its way into their apartment at night and carrying off their daughter or son. They might change their minds quickly if they were in a different situation.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 13, 2014)

Gojira said:


> Animals are treasure, and they *not* are "varmints," no matter how pesty they can be.  Sure, coyotes aren't native to Georgia, but were humans native to anywhere but Africa at a certain point?  See my point? Species need to expand their population to survive, as in the coyote's case.  Don't hate on them, killing them for no reason but the fact that they kill fawns..... No No:
> 
> Coyotes, bobcats, etc. are *PREDATORS*, so you can expect them to hunt fawns. So what if they do what they evolved to do?  I'm no animal rights activist, but the coyote cull is *wrong*, no matter how much you try to justify it.



Tell it to Ranchers out west.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Probably already have, more than once.
> 
> 
> Ok, at the risk of developing a sore lip and losing some slime coat, I'll take the bait and run with  it and get on the soap box.
> ...





We think a lot alike, you and me. We know the difference between a critter and a varmint. We know that there is a very distinct line between a critter and a varmint, and that the line can and does get crossed. 

In this day and time, many people, and surprisingly some are hunters, don`t or can`t tell the difference. It used to be taught to younguns, but now only a few know to teach, and even fewer who could or would be taught don`t listen.


----------



## fredw (Jun 13, 2014)

Gojira said "I am against hunting of all sorts."

I think Gojira may have picked the wrong perch to roost on.


----------



## joey1919 (Jun 13, 2014)

that hillbilly is a pretty smart feller


----------



## lbzdually (Jun 13, 2014)

A critter is something that eats *your* livestock or pets, a varmint is something that is eating *mine*.


----------



## turkeyhuntinfool (Jun 13, 2014)

*Animals*

How about Cock Roaches, Rats? In your world where do you draw the line ? In my world they do what they do and I do what I do ! No regrets - Kill Em !


----------



## goob (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh please don't ban it, this could be fun!


----------



## Brian Groce (Jun 13, 2014)

*Opinion*



Gojira said:


> Animals are treasure, and they *not* are "varmints," no matter how pesty they can be.  Sure, coyotes aren't native to Georgia, but were humans native to anywhere but Africa at a certain point?  See my point? Species need to expand their population to survive, as in the coyote's case.  Don't hate on them, killing them for no reason but the fact that they kill fawns..... No No:
> 
> Coyotes, bobcats, etc. are *PREDATORS*, so you can expect them to hunt fawns. So what if they do what they evolved to do?  I'm no animal rights activist, but the coyote cull is *wrong*, no matter how much you try to justify it.



Good to know your opinion.
The next time a coyote cull is put on feel free not to join in and kill any coyotes.

 Have a nice day!


----------



## Gojira (Jun 13, 2014)

turkeyhuntinfool said:


> How about Cock Roaches, Rats? In your world where do you draw the line ? In my world they do what they do and I do what I do ! No regrets - Kill Em !



Oh, I mean animals out in the wild. Hunting is okay, but over-hunting can still cause problems. Hunting is really only positive when the animals are used to a certain extent, such as for food or display. I agree with NCHillbilly with this. He is correct about things such as the re-evolution. Now, how about we just resort to population control, and don't massively kill them?


----------



## fredw (Jun 13, 2014)

Gojira said:


> Oh, I mean animals out in the wild. Hunting is okay, but over-hunting can still cause problems. Hunting is really only positive when the animals are used to a certain extent, such as for food or display. I agree with NCHillbilly with this. He is correct about things such as the re-evolution. Now, how about we just resort to population control, and don't massively kill them?



Which is it?  Your profile says "I am against hunting of all sorts."  Now you're saying hunting is OK.  

Make up your mind.


----------



## pnome (Jun 13, 2014)

OT, I ain't takin that bait.  

Hey man.  I love your forum handle.  You don't happen to listen to the metal band Gojira do you?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 13, 2014)

Gojira said:


> Oh, I mean animals out in the wild. Hunting is okay, but over-hunting can still cause problems. Hunting is really only positive when the animals are used to a certain extent, such as for food or display. I agree with NCHillbilly with this. He is correct about things such as the re-evolution. Now, how about we just resort to population control, and don't massively kill them?



There is no possible way to eradicate coyotes or even put much of a dent in the population. They are smart, very adaptable, and very fast breeders. The ranchers out west have been trying to eradicate coyotes for the last 200 years, and there are just as many or more as there ever were. A farmer in my county who lost nearly a hundred angora goats and sheep to coyotes bought a pack of coyote hounds, a bunch of traps, and a caller; and killed nearly 200 coyotes in his area over the course of several years. There are still just as many there, he gave up on both killing coyotes and raising sheep. They are here to stay, whether folks like it or not. The lower their population, the faster they reproduce, and they actively colonize new territories that don't have existing packs already in place. Temporary local population control is the most that will ever happen, no matter how many people are trying to kill them.


----------



## oldways (Jun 13, 2014)

Same goes with hogs. When man has the idea he's going to control something the Good Lord usally show him different. Alot of folks don't have any understanding of nature and the way it operate's. A cute little bunny is a meal.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 13, 2014)

People on the Zoo Tycoon 2 Round Table told me to post this: http://s2.quickmeme.com/img/d7/d765581ad889768a983550543139f5d2f70a4b0037f4d54bc8d9112023d8210c.jpg  Sorry if it's offensive.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2014)

Gojira said:


> People on the Zoo Tycoon 2 Round Table told me to post this: http://s2.quickmeme.com/img/d7/d765581ad889768a983550543139f5d2f70a4b0037f4d54bc8d9112023d8210c.jpg  Sorry if it's offensive.





Do you hunt or fish?


----------



## Todd E (Jun 13, 2014)

I go by the like of game biologists such as Dr Grant Woods and Dr Karl Miller. 

Not gowhomever. 

Kill em all.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 13, 2014)

fredw said:


> Gojira said "I am against hunting of all sorts."





fredw said:


> Which is it?  Your profile says "I am against hunting of all sorts."  Now you're saying hunting is OK.
> 
> Make up your mind.



Out troll is morphing.  His profile now says that he is against kaiju (monster) hunting of all sorts.


----------



## lbzdually (Jun 13, 2014)

Gojira said:


> People on the Zoo Tycoon 2 Round Table told me to post this: http://s2.quickmeme.com/img/d7/d765581ad889768a983550543139f5d2f70a4b0037f4d54bc8d9112023d8210c.jpg  Sorry if it's offensive.



You calling us stupid is like a skunk telling someone they smell bad.


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2014)

Gojira said:


> People on the Zoo Tycoon 2 Round Table told me to post this: http://s2.quickmeme.com/img/d7/d765581ad889768a983550543139f5d2f70a4b0037f4d54bc8d9112023d8210c.jpg  Sorry if it's offensive.



Right, and you're the one spreading it.

You came to a hunting/fishing forum to tell us we're wrong (Like we care what you think?) and you go by the advise of people from a video game "Round table"? If you want to stick around maybe try and learn something. But if you're just here to spread your rabbit hugging agenda you're wasting your time.
None of us care in the least what you think, and we're dang sure not going to change our ways because of it. If you want to do some good in the real world for your cause, get off of the internet and go volunteer at a animal rescue or shelter, I did for over a year, and in my free time still hunted down bambie and thumper.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 13, 2014)

Gojira said:


> Animals are treasure, and they *not* are "varmints," no matter how pesty they can be.  Sure, coyotes aren't native to Georgia, but were humans native to anywhere but Africa at a certain point?  See my point? Species need to expand their population to survive, as in the coyote's case.  Don't hate on them, killing them for no reason but the fact that they kill fawns..... No No:
> 
> Coyotes, bobcats, etc. are *PREDATORS*, so you can expect them to hunt fawns. So what if they do what they evolved to do?  I'm no animal rights activist, but the coyote cull is *wrong*, no matter how much you try to justify it.



100% agree! I see I-75/85 littered daily with dead deer from auto/deer collisions and I don't even see anyone attempting to eat the meat or to ban the cars that are killing them. Yet, a coyote kills one to sustain his life and everyone wants to wipe it from existence. Makes no sense.

Right on, man!


----------



## Throwback (Jun 13, 2014)

Gojira said:


> People on the Zoo Tycoon 2 Round Table told me to post this: http://s2.quickmeme.com/img/d7/d765581ad889768a983550543139f5d2f70a4b0037f4d54bc8d9112023d8210c.jpg  Sorry if it's offensive.




what else did they tell you to do? Because I can think of a few things and I want to make sure they don't overlap. 


T


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 14, 2014)

Gojira said:


> Animals are treasure, and they *not* are "varmints," no matter how pesty they can be.  Sure, coyotes aren't native to Georgia, but were humans native to anywhere but Africa at a certain point?  See my point? Species need to expand their population to survive, as in the coyote's case.  Don't hate on them, killing them for no reason but the fact that they kill fawns..... No No:
> 
> Coyotes, bobcats, etc. are *PREDATORS*, so you can expect them to hunt fawns. So what if they do what they evolved to do?  I'm no animal rights activist, but the coyote cull is *wrong*, no matter how much you try to justify it.





fredw said:


> Gojira said "I am against hunting of all sorts."
> 
> I think Gojira may have picked the wrong perch to roost on.





Gojira said:


> Oh, I mean animals out in the wild. Hunting is okay, but over-hunting can still cause problems. Hunting is really only positive when the animals are used to a certain extent, such as for food or display. I agree with NCHillbilly with this. He is correct about things such as the re-evolution. Now, how about we just resort to population control, and don't massively kill them?





Gojira said:


> People on the Zoo Tycoon 2 Round Table told me to post this: http://s2.quickmeme.com/img/d7/d765581ad889768a983550543139f5d2f70a4b0037f4d54bc8d9112023d8210c.jpg  Sorry if it's offensive.




Gojira=


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 14, 2014)

Gojira said:


> Animals are treasure, and they *not* are "varmints," no matter how pesty they can be.  Sure, coyotes aren't native to Georgia, but were humans native to anywhere but Africa at a certain point?  See my point? Species need to expand their population to survive, as in the coyote's case.  Don't hate on them, killing them for no reason but the fact that they kill fawns..... No No:
> 
> Coyotes, bobcats, etc. are *PREDATORS*, so you can expect them to hunt fawns. So what if they do what they evolved to do?  I'm no animal rights activist, but the coyote cull is *wrong*, no matter how much you try to justify it.


Let me plant this sprig o Kudzu in your yard!


----------



## oops1 (Jun 14, 2014)

Good thread


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Good thread



uh huh......


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> uh huh......



Poor fishies


----------



## oops1 (Jun 14, 2014)

slip said:


> Poor fishies



Thought we were talkin bout coyotes?? Please fellas.. Stay on topic.


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Thought we were talkin bout coyotes?? Please fellas.. Stay on topic.



They all have feelings and family's, man...


----------



## oops1 (Jun 14, 2014)

slip said:


> They all have feelings and family's, man...



You are correct.. Sir. My apologies to you and all God's creatures.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 15, 2014)

JustUs4All said:


> Out troll is morphing.  His profile now says that he is against kaiju (monster) hunting of all sorts.


1. I'm not a troll, I'm trying to protect wildlife from those who destroy it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2014)

Gojira said:


> 1. I'm not a troll, I'm trying to protect wildlife from those who destroy it!
> 2. It wasn't a personal attack, it was the truth.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2014)

Gojira said:


> 1. I'm not a troll, I'm trying to protect wildlife from those who destroy it!
> 2. It wasn't a personal attack, it was the truth.



You came to the wrong website if you are looking for support.


----------



## mr otter (Jun 15, 2014)

Gojira this pic is for you!



http://[URL=http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/bolling2/media/trappingpicfromphone080_zps64ff4924.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2014)

Gojira, what have you done to help wildlife? Tell us.


----------



## Beenthere&donethat (Jun 15, 2014)

Y'all remember, trolls will go away and die if you don't feed them.


----------



## Tater Bug (Jun 15, 2014)

*Love animals too!*

Most taste good! Who let a tree hugger in here. Your precious coyotes kill those bunnies that i love to hunt and eat. KILL EM ALL!


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Jun 15, 2014)

Gojira said:


> Animals are treasure, and they *not* are "varmints," no matter how pesty they can be.  Sure, coyotes aren't native to Georgia, but were humans native to anywhere but Africa at a certain point?  See my point? Species need to expand their population to survive, as in the coyote's case.  Don't hate on them, killing them for no reason but the fact that they kill fawns..... No No:
> 
> Coyotes, bobcats, etc. are *PREDATORS*, so you can expect them to hunt fawns. So what if they do what they evolved to do?  I'm no animal rights activist, but the coyote cull is *wrong*, no matter how much you try to justify it.




Tell that to the people in Forest Park Ga. a metro Atlanta city nowhere near the country, where there are coyotes roaming at night and eating the pet dogs and cats.  This problem will only get worse and worse.
   Websters Dictionary defines varmint as "an animal that is considered a problem" I think they fit that definition.   Have you ever been  camping at night and heard the coyotes catch a rabbit.  Not pleasant for the rabbit.  Walking through the woods and seeing the piles of coyote poop filled with hair and broken bones.  
You have your right to your opinion, but so do we.  No need to ban.


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2014)

Gojira said:


> 1. I'm not a troll, I'm trying to protect wildlife from those who destroy it!



Get back to me once you've gotten people to quit driving and leveling the forest to build yet another subdivision or useless mall. 

That is by far, a bigger threat to wildlife then me and my gun could ever be.


----------



## blt152 (Jun 15, 2014)

The best response is no response, then they will hopefully fade away. There is no reasoning with an individual like this so why waste time trying??


----------



## Boar Hunter (Jun 16, 2014)

He's one of the PETA types stirring the pot.  I love killing coyotes!  I hate them and I kill them every chance I get.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2014)

Gojira said:


> People on the Zoo Tycoon 2 Round Table told me to post this: http://s2.quickmeme.com/img/d7/d765581ad889768a983550543139f5d2f70a4b0037f4d54bc8d9112023d8210c.jpg  Sorry if it's offensive.



Yea you spread it likethe flue.if you don't hunt or fish you don't belong here fella I'm sure everybody agrees .now go play your computer games ile make sure to think of you an laugh everytime I shoot a yote.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2014)

Gojira said:


> 1. I'm not a troll, I'm trying to protect wildlife from those who destroy it!



So tell us all the great things you do for animals I'm geussing you walk everywere just to make sure you don't run over any poor squirrels or toadie frogs god forbid a butterfly hits your wind sheild. I bet you the non hunter has destroyed a lot more wildlife than me an my gun .go move to california marry your cat and leave us good georgia people alone.   Btw I found a better pic of the op


----------



## Nannyman (Jun 17, 2014)

Bet he luvs Obama too


----------

